# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Mantas de pozo

## Nabicha

Hola Galera! 
Busco mantas de pozo de agua, nylon, de grosor 0.40.
Favor de comunicarse si conocen de proveedor.Temas similares: Compro Cintas de riego y mantas en desuso, geomenbrana, jabas y bidones en desuso, y todo material plástico en desuso. Pozo Agua FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipios rurales del norte Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipios rurales del norte

----------

